# Windows Install for Toshiba Libretto 100CT



## switchbladejack (Aug 9, 2007)

I have just bought a Toshiba Libretto 100CT, which seems to work perfectly but unfortunately has no operating system. 

I know that these models can operate Windows 98, but It only has an external Floppy drive, and so Im not sure where to go really.

I've looked on Ebay but found no Windows 98 on Floppy disk, and Im not sure if theres anyway I can connect an external CD or another PC. It does have a docking station, but Im not very technically advanced and so I'm stuck.

Any ideas where I can get windows 98 on floppy or how I may hook up a cd drive?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Hmmm. Sounds familiar.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=607144


----------



## switchbladejack (Aug 9, 2007)

I didn't think it was very likely to find 98 on floppy. Any ideas how I might hook up a CD drive to this?

I don't know if your familiar in any way with librettos, but the spec is Intel Pentium 166mhz, 6GB Hard drive, 32MB RAM. 

There is a slot on the side that looks like it may be PCMCIA, Im not 100% on that though


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You may have to go the adapter route. There are PCMIA drives and adapters, but I'd hate to recommend one and find that only an OS installed was able to access them .


----------



## Libretto110 (Oct 13, 2007)

As my other contact from Norway, we use a external cabinet to install it first in the Cabinet.
Then plug the External Cabinet into another laptop/Computer. format it with NT-Format System. then use msdos on the computer, Install a Msdos version, I would prefer, use Msdos 6.22. Take the Harddrive out from cabinet, and then instert it into the Libretto  
If you would get win 98 on the computer. Try to get the nessesary install files, then copy it on floppy. If you cant get it to work, contact me for more information


----------

